# RAW Waldo - 9/11/08



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

Great ride tonight.  It was fun to get out to somewhere different.  I was quite pleased with the layout and challenge of the new trail that's in the process of being cut.  There were a few spots that could use some slight massaging and rerouting (IMHO), but over all it's good.  We rode the new trail, marked by many red and orange flags, out a bit past the second power line crossing until we picked up what we assume is the hunting trail down to the fire road.  The last section of the new trail before hitting the fire road has had pretty much no work done to it, so it's really more of bush whacking from flag to flag.  The hunter trail was a little hard to follow at times, but we managed.  We followed the fire road down to the water and checked out the fishing trail to runs along side it.  The first part is very sketchy and mostly requires walking the bike.  Chris insisted that it got better so we pressed on.  I'm glad we did because we were rewarded with a pretty fun, flowy trail that we took all the way to the "Absolutely No Trespassing" sign.  We turned around there and went back the way we came.  The trails were a bit easier to follow on the way back.  I didn't really pay close attention to the time, but I guess we rode for about 2 hours or so?

All in all a good ride, with some good challenges.  I'll ride there again for sure and I can't wait to see it all where it's done.  I'm gonna have to see if I can make one of the trail building sessions as it would be fun to contribute to the project.


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2008)

*Waldo's a winner!*

Very cool place. Lots of potential. Chris - you're lucky to have that so close. It was Grassi21, gmcunni, Brian and me this afternoon. We rode for about 2 hours and logged 5.33 miles:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=474

The new NEMBA trail is nice. Follows the terrain nicely. Not Nass twisty, but definitely some twists and turns. The trail builders have seemed to take advantage of the natural terrain features, outcroppings, etc. but usually also provided a lady's tee around the more techy areas. Lots of stone wall crossings too. I really wasn't feeling them on the way out. It seemed like the crossings all took place after a sharp turn so it was difficult to build momentum over them. The stone walls ride much better on the way back. In fact, I cleared them all!

The hunting trail should definitely be incorporated into the network. Lightly traveled, but it's navigable for the most part. The fire road down to the water provided a nice bumpy downhill as well as a great climb on the return trip. Finally, the fishing trail is awesome once you pass the short sketchy section in the beginning that is almost unridable (tight and you get the constant feeling that you're going to ride into the river). After that it's a nice shot of flowy singletrack that hugs the river.

All in all, definitely a cool little place with lots of potential and worth a revisit. I wish I had some free time to contribute to the trail building efforts. Once a network is set up in there, it's going to be a great place to ride!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 11, 2008)

Great ride guys.  My legs are a bit sore already.  The post ride cigar is making it all better. 8)  

Looks like this will be my regular haunt. Like Brian, I def. want to get involved in the next trail building session.  I know the goal is to finish the main trail, but a route that takes you to the river and bypasses the sketchy stuff would be awesome.


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Great ride guys.  My legs are a bit sore already.  The post ride cigar is making it all better. 8)
> 
> Looks like this will be my regular haunt. Like Brian, I def. want to get involved in the next trail building session.  I know the goal is to finish the main trail, but a route that takes you to the river and bypasses the sketchy stuff would be awesome.



The chinese food based on your restaurant recommendation was just what the doctor ordered when I got home. The subsequent beers are mellowing me out the rest of the way. That dope that came over to look at our Craigslist item didn't buy it. I had to rush home for him too. :???:

Anyway, if/when you can clear most of that trail, you'll be in good riding shape to ride most places. Definitely a nice challenging practice area. Again, you're lucky. Also, if they could link up with the fisherman trail somehow, that would rule. You could cut in one helluva downhill along that bank leading down to the river.

You and Gary rode well this afternoon.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 11, 2008)

A really good ride overall. I had trouble in a number of spots and didn't like the sharp turns into obsticles on the 1st half of the ride. But i seemed to do better on the return trip. Unlike Greg i didn't clear all the walls but did pretty good for me.  the climb back up the fireroad from the lake really wore me out, my legs were jello after that. 

I think when the trail has ridden more I'll do better, the soft terrain made it much harder on my physically.   

Really enjoyed the ride, would certainly visit there again.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> The post ride cigar is making it all better. 8)





Greg said:


> The chinese food based on your restaurant recommendation was just what the doctor ordered when I got home. The subsequent beers are mellowing me out the rest of the way.



i went with pizza and brownies


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 11, 2008)

dinner tangent...  greek marinaded chicken on the grill and greek potatoes salad with olives, feta, a lemon vinagrette, and some oregano.  and some pita bread... and beer...  dessert.... soon.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> The chinese food based on your restaurant recommendation was just what the doctor ordered when I got home.



yummy food at that place.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=474



i just read your crankfire report:



> Recommended, Exploratory, Intermediate, Technical, XC, Scenic



intermediate?? you're killing me!! at least call it advanced intermediate. some of that stuff was really hard!


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> yummy food at that place.



Ain't cheap though. Cost me 40 GWs, but I got free wings! :lol: And lunch for tomorrow.



gmcunni said:


> i just read your crankfire report:
> 
> intermediate?? you're killing me!! at least call it advanced intermediate. some of that stuff was really hard!



I would consider the hunter and fishing trail and the fire road intermediate, which was probably half the mileage. The tags are just checkboxes.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 12, 2008)

New trail is always fun.  Especially when you know there is a fresh idea and new blood involved.

Glad you guys got out there yet again.
As for me, I rode the same tired trail but still had fun.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 12, 2008)

Just saw the track on CF.  That Absolutely No Trespassing sign has got to be for the dam.  I think they park the garbage scow near there, too.  What is the terrain like south of the fisherman's trail?  If it's wooded maybe could sneak a loop trail back to the access road and really get the XC game on.  I don't know what it is but I hate doing out and backs on the same trail.

Speaking of the Hunter's Trail, how was it?

I spoke with Paula, the woman who is building the trail last night at our CT NEMBA meeting and she might try to lay something out from the lower section back in.  She's planning on two more sessions this year, September and October.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2008)

With all the bushwhacking that we did I'm surprised that everyone made it out of there with their deraillers intact.  There was certainly plenty of opportunity for a stick to jump up into the derailler/spokes and cause some havoc...



gmcunni said:


> intermediate?? you're killing me!! at least call it advanced intermediate. some of that stuff was really hard!





Greg said:


> I would consider the hunter and fishing trail and the fire road intermediate, which was probably half the mileage. The tags are just checkboxes.



I would say intermediate would be a good description.  There were some challenging sections, but not enough to make me call it advanced.


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

Gremf said:


> What is the terrain like south of the fisherman's trail?  If it's wooded maybe could sneak a loop trail back to the access road and really get the XC game on.  I don't know what it is but I hate doing out and backs on the same trail.



By south, I think you mean "southeast"? It seems like there is an area between where the powerlines take a more southerly turn and the river/fisherman trail we rode that could be developed. Judging by the *topo*, there looks to be some interesting terrain and outcroppings similar to the completed trail. It then seems pretty flat right down to the river and the fisherman trail.

I know what you're saying about out and backs, but no trails ride the same in opposite directions. Still, I try to put together loops over non-overlapping trails if possible. Once the network is set up in Waldo, there should be some good opportunities to put together a few different routes if they take advantage of trails already there (fisherman and hunter's).



Gremf said:


> Speaking of the Hunter's Trail, how was it?



It was fun. Smooth and non-technical, and pretty easy to follow. We only lost it once.

One thing I like about Waldo is is very simple to figure out since it's such a small park. Riding at Nassahegan can be confusing until you learn the place.


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> With all the bushwhacking that we did I'm surprised that everyone made it out of there with their deraillers intact.  There was certainly plenty of opportunity for a stick to jump up into the derailler/spokes and cause some havoc...



I haven't had the chance to go over the bike yet, but I heard a lot of pinging and clanging of sticks/brush on metal.



bvibert said:


> I would say intermediate would be a good description.  There were some challenging sections, but not enough to make me call it advanced.



Time to bring Gary down through Devil's Kitchen, me thinks... :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I haven't had the chance to go over the bike yet, but I heard a lot of pinging and clanging of sticks/brush on metal.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to bring Gary down through Devil's Kitchen, me thinks... :lol:



If you guys are riding the Kitchen I may have to find a way to make this ride....


----------



## Gremf (Sep 12, 2008)

Looking at the Bird'e Eye view on MS Live Search map there is definitely tons of possibilities to create a loop back trail that would connect into the Where's Waldo Trail.  For the time being, maybe after it gets a little colder and the brush dies is to loop back under the power lines.  Just drag the screen around.

What I would really like to see is Nate's tracks on MS Live Search maps, he tried something once but never pursued it further.  Might be a good winter project to build my own mapping engine.  Of course, what would be Nirvana (for me) is this level of detail in an aerial with topography overlaid.  I have only seen this on sophisticated GIS machines.


----------

